# The Popo



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

How often are you questioned? Do they run your name?
Looking to hitch but cant stand dealing with bs.


----------



## Coywolf

Dont be an ass, know your state/local laws, and dont hitch the ON interstate and you will be fine. Ive had my name ran countless times, its only a problem if you got a warrant. Usually the cops end up giving you a ride. some places take you to jail though....i think places in wyoming still do this


----------



## Coywolf

Oh and also, if you cant stand dealing with "bs", i wouldnt hitchhike, you will have to deal with tons of BS traveling....its inevitable


----------



## AAAutin

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> How often are you questioned?



Depends on where you are, plus some mitigating factors (appearance, time of day, how fresh the donuts are, etc.). Through Utah and Idaho, I was stopped—on average—every other day. Yet I don't think I've ever been stopped in Arizona, New Mexico, or Colorado.



ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> Do they run your name?



Haha, _ohhh_ yeah. And carrying ID is a sure-fire way to expedite the entire process.


----------



## Riz

They will stop they will run your name. It will happen. Its something you just have to be waiting for. Some are nice most are Dick's. (And Im usually pretty respectful) Might I suggest being cautious hitching in Oklahoma. I had them tell me to get out of town or I was going to jail. I can't hitch or ill go to jail. I cannot solicit anyone for a ride or...ill go to jail. Never will i walk down another road in OK. Fuxk OKLAHOMA If you don't wanna deal with BS Then hitching might not be the way to go. Just my experience.


----------



## Coywolf

AAAutin said:


> Yet I don't think I've ever been stopped in Arizona



Holy shit, really? Its like guarenteed in Flagstaff and around phoenix.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

I've only ever been stopped and harassed one time, in Clear lake Ca. I was 20 years old, I had a warrant so I lied and give a fake name. He searched my bag and accused me of having burglary tools(basic leatherman), then had the gumption to open up my wallet and found my ID. He got pretty pissed seeing I'd lied to him and gave me that old "If I was a rookie cop I'd haul you in but I've got X number of years in blah blah blah" spiel. He ran my name and it came back with some minor bench warrants, he just let me go. It wasn't so bad, if I could go back and do it again I'd probably just be 100% honest with him. At the time I didn't know bench warrants were so minor. 

I've hitchhiked a lot. One time questioned in about 24 years ain't too bad. Just don't give them a reason, stay behind the no pedestrians signs and in general just don't be a dick whilst you go about that town. Try to be aware of your sketchiness, and try not to appear that way. I was stopped at night crossing through the back parking lot of a fairly nice hotel. I would know better than to take that route these days, I'd just take the longer route under the glow of street lights on the side walk out front like I had no reason to lurk in the cuts. Sometimes shortcuts will get you in trouble.


----------



## AAAutin

Coywolf said:


> Its like guarenteed in Flagstaff and around phoenix.



Weird, right? And I was in Flag for a minute, too—trying to hitch out from all over the place. At first, I assumed things had eased up after the anti-panhandling ban was overturned in '13; but then I talked to a homebum who said she still had run-ins with cops on the reg. So, who knows? Maybe I just don't look Navajo enough...

As for Phoenix, I wasn't there long (maybe a week)—because fuck Phoenix. And I didn't even bother trying to hitch out of the city proper, opting instead to walk north of Anthem to a bumfuck spot called New River.


----------



## Coywolf

AAAutin said:


> Maybe I just don't look Navajo enough...



Bahahahha. Ain't that the truth. I'm originally from flagstaff, sometimes the sheriff would give me a ride just BECAUSE I wasn't Navajo. 



AAAutin said:


> And I didn't even bother trying to hitch out of the city proper, opting instead to walk north of Anthem to a bumfuck spot called New River



That's a great plan. Trying to hitch out of Phoenix proper will most likely stick you in a bad situation with 6up.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

Looks like I wont be hitching since I have a warrant for non violent. 
Maybe at another time. Lol




AAAutin said:


> Depends on where you are, plus some mitigating factors (appearance, time of day, how fresh the donuts are, etc.). Through Utah and Idaho, I was stopped—on average—every other day. Yet I don't think I've ever been stopped in Arizona, New Mexico, or Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, _ohhh_ yeah. And carrying ID is a sure-fire way to expedite the entire process.


----------



## Coywolf

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> Looks like I wont be hitching since I have a warrant for non violent.
> Maybe at another time. Lol



Unless it's a felony, they will rarely extridite outside of the county your warrant is in. You should find out how much the bail is on your head. That's usually a deciding factor.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

What does the bail say?
Im in the midst of dealing with it. Ill probably get 6 months of 3 hots and a cot. 
Anyone else on here spent time in lock up? 





Coywolf said:


> Unless it's a felony, they will rarely extridite outside of the county your warrant is in. You should find out how much the bail is on your head. That's usually a deciding factor.


----------



## native

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> What does the bail say?
> Im in the midst of dealing with it. Ill probably get 6 months of 3 hots and a cot.
> Anyone else on here spent time in lock up?



yea did months in the county jail here in Gainesville
they dropped the charges cause I got diagnosed with a mental disorder so I was aloud to plead insanity defense lol I'm pretty sane tho

I'm a girl so the mens side is different then the womens, just keep to yourself don't fight or youll get taken to the disciplinary part of the jail and itll look bad for you to get released plus they might think your crazy if you fight. I usually stayed on bunk and read and let people come up to me and get to know me which happened. its really cold in lock up dude like fuckin freezing. the food sucks only 3 meals a day but you can buy commissary if u have someone put money in your account. if u have a lawyer that u paid for then u should get a good deal a public defender isn't bad but it always depends on how good of a lawyer they are. my dad showed up to one of m court cases really concerned as to why I'm being held in jail so long. that made the judge see that I came from a good family
9plus my parents are lawyers) and she really wanted me to live at home with them in order for me to have a release date which was on 4/20 haha

the guards in there aren't cops they don't carry guns just mace.
6 months can go by fast if they time is spent wisely. like using the opportunity to leave your pod or cell every chance you can, if they do tat idk what state your in if your going to jail or prison(prison is worse then jail) but at ASO jail they let you go outside for an hour and sit in the sun and play basketball or volleyball, they let us walk to the library and check out books. you can be a trustee which is a person who gets to leave their pod all day and work in the kitchen or around the jail like cleaning the bathroom at night or doing the laundry. I recommend trying to do that cause the judge will knock time of your sentence for being a trustee.

religious churches come to the jail and take people outta their pod for church
theres tv and newspaper no cigs turst your instincts and intuition you can send a receive mail


----------



## Magepalm

Even if it's a felony they don't always, as long as it's not a violent crime, some kind of federal offense shit or drug related (and lately it seems every now and then they still wont if it's just pot) but if it's manufacturing or something like that they will. Also a handy tidbit - if it's a nonviolent/drug related misdemeanor, some, or hell idk possibly all, states as long as there's at least one county or parish between the one you are in, and the one you have the warrant out of, usually they wont extradite. 

As far as the slammer goes.. like Native said - keep to yourself as much as possible. You'll read alot to keep yourself entertained/distracted. Don't get involved in drama. Just keep an idk to each their own I don't want to be in the middle of no shit attitude and people tend to respect that. I've been in and am a woman, but I was roommates with one of my best friends after he spent a year in and from the way he talked about it I think guys tend to be more violent and less apt to keep the pod/day room area whatever other folks call it, and cells clean so may be a initiative you have to take up if you don't want to get sick from uncleanliness. If they provide water in a dispensor cooler, don't rely on the guards to clean that shit proper, clean it in the shower when ya know it's about time for them to switch it out. Try to take some white tee shirts, white underwear, and white SOCKS if you know when you're going so you'll have those, and some paperback books, and paper if they allow it. Hell I'd call and find out what all inmates can have and bring as much as you can. DONT bring money though half the time they pocket that shit and you don't get your commissary... give it to someone and have them put it on your books instead. Give all your loved ones the jail address so they can write. Write down everyones address and bring with if you have the option. And learn to courtesy flush for everyones sake.. you WILL have to shit in front of other people. Don't get thrown into a holding cell it sucks most I've been in don't even have a toilet and they're real assholes about taking you to one. Try to be polite to the piggy's - will make your life easier when you need them to be cooperative about something, and trust me.. something WILL come up. And also because not ALL guards are assholes usually.. most but not all. Don't turn the one cool cop into an ass lol. I'd say try to keester stuff to get ya through the first few days and make some friends on day one if ya know you're going but if it's your first time that's a terrible idea.. some are more thorough than others. Oh and just in case... write down all your loved ones numbers so you're able to call them.. ESPECIALLY anyone who may be able to bail you out or at least pick you up on the day you're released. And write down EVERY bail bondsmen in your area, sometimes you can't get a hold of some, and you could get a hold of someone else. If you owe one they may not get you out while someone else is cool enough to understand life happens.. write em all down. Plus the other inmates will love you for having the forethought to do so as they come in. Also bring any meds with you that you take for any reason and have your doctors number written down so they can call them to have your meds refilled - insurance info isn't a bad idea to bring either. Lol I've never been after having a heads up, but that's shit I definitely thought of after. Hope it helps.


----------



## Magepalm

Oh and yes - know your rights. You have the right to not be subjected to cruel and unusual punishment, and to make a phone call. Even if you feel you don't "need" to make your phone call, make it anyway. For the sake of keeping them on their toes so they don't write people who really need to off so easily.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle

It's not something I'm going to worry about as it was a non violent thing. I mind my own business and treat others with respect. I'm the last person that would ever harm another. Thanks for all the tips. Appreciate it.


----------



## ZombieBrainz

I have no issues unless I'm in a group or blatantly drinking in public. So be a ghost and nobody will notice you. I hitch the interstates all the time. I have several bench warrants and don't get picked up. Just don't be foolish, be respectful if the police question you, and don't walk on the highway when it says no pedestrians...


----------



## ironman

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> How often are you questioned? Do they run your name?
> Looking to hitch but cant stand dealing with bs.


Get Bicycle no BS


----------



## ironman

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> How often are you questioned? Do they run your name?
> Looking to hitch but cant stand dealing with bs.


Get a bicycle no BS


----------



## briancray

Be respectful, hand over your ID and as long as you're nice I've never had any issues. I've had my ID run in Pensacola, FL for walking with a backpack, in WI for walking down the highway to the gas station and in St. George, UT for hitchhiking. They all were nice, said because I was cool just not to see me again there and that was it. If you start trying to lay the law, you will get fucked with.


----------



## ironman

Got woke in park in when I was touring the bicycle in FL they check my ID had the park people come open the bathroom for me cause after dark they automatically lock told me to enjoy my rest


----------



## Coywolf

ironman said:


> Got woke in park in when I was touring the bicycle in FL they check my ID had the park people come open the bathroom for me cause after dark they automatically lock told me to enjoy my rest



This happened to you...in Florida?! .....that......is....miraculous. To say the least. Your lucky David Zimmerman didn't find you.


----------



## ironman

Coywolf said:


> This happened to you...in Florida?! .....that......is....miraculous. To say the least. Your lucky David Zimmerman didn't find you.


Yep did the whole state of Florida on Bicycle not problem


----------

